# For Her of Narciso Rodriguez



## applefrite (Jun 6, 2007)

I love this fragrance with Musc , Japanese Flower and Vetiver !! 

And you ?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 6, 2007)

I adore it!  I didn't care for the eau de toilette formula, but once they came out with the EDP, I snatched it up!  It just smells so much better IMO.  I love the bottle too.  Very old school glamour.


----------



## liv (Jun 9, 2007)

I want to find this so badly to give it a good ol sniff!  
Is it at Von Maur?  We don't have a Nordstrom here. =[


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 9, 2007)

It's such a fresh change from the traditional fruity/foody scents that are on the market right now, and extremely popular with the public.
What I like about it is that it's a skin scent. Some don't care for it, but I find it so sexy and warm. It's almost as if you're being wrapped in cashmere. It give's that same cozy effect.


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 7, 2007)

I love it, I bought a bottle when I visited NY 3 years ago! I still have it now, a little goes a long way although I dont use it every day. It's a very classy sensual smell =)


----------



## Taj (Oct 7, 2007)

have it and love it !


----------



## rocketqueen (Nov 6, 2007)

I love it! I used to wear the EdT(? black bottle) all the time, but now I'm more keen on the pink bottle, smells heavenly and not like everyone else!


----------



## juicyaddict (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_It's such a fresh change from the traditional fruity/foody scents that are on the market right now, and extremely popular with the public.
What I like about it is that it's a skin scent. Some don't care for it, but I find it so sexy and warm. It's almost as if you're being wrapped in cashmere. It give's that same cozy effect._

 
you said it so well... i just bought the big bottle of EDP and this is my new favorite!  it smells so classic!


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 14, 2007)

I've got the EDT (I think... the black bottle) and I love it.  It's just a very classy scent.


----------



## splattergirl (Feb 18, 2009)

ok got a question
bought EDT off ebay, still waiting for it to come!
and after I got it, I realised EDP smelled differently!
could anyone be so kind to compare the smells or at least describe one if you didn't try out both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thanks


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

I love the EDT. Havent tried the EDP. SJP's Lovely smells quite similar.


----------



## Tasha-Kala (Nov 22, 2009)

Looooooooove it !!!


----------



## susspect (Feb 3, 2010)

I looove it! Smell is very beautiful and sexy. And when I wear this parfume I have many attention from guys))))


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 4, 2010)

It's different from most perfumes I've smelt... Need to try it on again before developing an opinion about this. But I feel that this is one scent which requires the right attitude to pull off.


----------



## ellewoods (May 17, 2010)

I absolutely adore it! I only like the EDT version though, because it smells warmer and sexier. The EDP version is more floral.

I will be repurchasing this over and over again.

My only complaint is the staying power. It lasts about and hour or so for me. Wished it stayed longer since i paid a lot for it.


----------



## panda0410 (May 19, 2010)

Have it too and I only really love the EDT, the EDP is definitely a tad more floral, and not quite as nice, I have them both. I think that the body lotion is divine, nice than the perfume to be honest. I dont really like the body mist at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also want to make a note that Tocca Cleopatra is near identical, I got some of this as well and on my skin you can't really tell them apart


----------



## amber_j (May 19, 2010)

One of my friends has worn this as her signature scent since her wedding and I love it on her, but on everyone else and on me it's far too powdery. I've tried the EDP and EDT versions as I really would love to make this work for me, but, alas, it's obviously not meant to be.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 10, 2010)

I love this, great musk on the drydown!


----------

